

Mlock, munlock, mlockall, munlockall - lock and unlock memory - gaius
http://linux.die.net/man/2/mlock

======
gaius
Posting this to raise awareness. No need for hare-brained schemes like
encrypting the swapfile. Just don't write sensitive data to it in the first
place!

